# First of the geese returned today



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

when have you guys seen your birds return? I'm in upstate NY had to be 500 geese in the field sat and watched for a while like I'd never seen a goose before :jammin:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

where locate upstate NY? Finger Lakes? What kind of geese are u talking about?


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Well I've seen quite an increase in canadians here in crookston, MN in the past 3 days. By next week out in ND everything should be white!  
:beer:


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

There have been Canucks in the Western side of the state for almost a month now and snows have been around for a couple weeks.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Hundreds of canada's with two snows in with them. I've only seen a handfull of snows over the years


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

lots of canadas here at while and richmond with a bunch of specks


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I honestly think we're seeing more birds now, than we did during the peak of the migration last fall. Geese in the air all day long, going every which way. The small rivers and creeks are open, and the birds are pairing up. A guy I know drives from Turtle Lake to Beulah every day. He says that a field without geese in it, is the exception. The 2005 early season should be awesome! Burl


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm from southern illinois and of course our birds left along time ago, it sounds strange to hear birds are still around at the end of march because i've never experienced that. So i envy you all, good luck with the spring snows :beer:


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I am looking forward to Sept early goose season, should be a another great season and a blast!


----------



## HonkShooter (Apr 26, 2004)

Definitely have been seeing more geese around now then during season. Have even seen some snow geese here in Michigan so that's been pretty neat. September seems so far away. My family is going nutts with me and my goose calls.

-Joe


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

Went to a local refuge here in Mi and there were hundreds of thousands of geese.(all different species) tons of swans, ducks and snow geese. I saw 8 neck collars and 4 leg bands. all of the neck collars were orange with white writing. what are the odds of seeing 8 all the same color but in different groups? Does anyone know where the orange collars come from?
I also posted a longer message in the Duck hunting forum about everything that i saw.


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Orange collars, well from what i know, are put on lessors and only ones i've ever heard of have been banded in ontario.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

we saw 400,000 canada's each day this weekend. It is the largest cananadian migration I have ever seen in the spring here. Looks like this fall is going to be something else if the breeding grounds are ready when they get there.

We saw a flock of 100,000 snows resting on a frozen lake, the largest single flock I have ever seen.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

i was surprised to see snow geese here in michigan, but was even more amazing was the fact that there were thousands of them! They don't usually fly around Mi. thanks wtrfwlr for the info on the bands. what are the odds of seeing 8 though in a single area?


----------

